# Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle



## Fyggi (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle Harrisonkenner #h

Gesucht wird:

Ein Blank zwischen 3,00 und 3,20m Länge 
semiparabolisch bis parabolisch (für den Einsatz geflochtener Schnur) 
Er sollte einen Blinker bis 27gr. bewältigen können. 

Gibt es zu diesen Eckdaten eine Empfehlung?

Dank im voraus für Hinweise

Mark


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Da wirst du, bei den Eckdaten, als Empfehlung nur den VT-Blank bekommen können. Mal nur so zum Verständnis, wieso soll es ein Harrison-Blank sein?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Fyggi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Harrisonkenner #h
> 
> Gesucht wird:
> 
> ...


Ja, aus 3 Serien gibt es Mefo-taugliche Blanks.

- Interceptor 3m 10' 5-20g (Standard)
- Interceptor 3,20m 10'6" 5-20g (Standard)

- VT 10' 3m 10-45g (Standard, kräftiger)
- VT 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g (Blank-Sonderauflage)

- VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g (auch etwas spezieller Blank)

Ob die Interceptor den bis 27g packt, weiß ich nicht, die anderen aber sicher. Einige fischen die ja schon, wie slotti z.B.

Ich habe aber noch eine sehr wenig geangelte softe 3m TicaMo Powerjig ala STS Evolution Mark IV Jig-300 abzugeben, falls deiner was zugestoßen sein sollte! :q


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g (auch etwas spezieller Blank)


Dieser Blank ist für mich ein  absoluter Traumblank auf Mefos. Würd ich immer wieder nehmen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



knutemann schrieb:


> Dieser Blank ist für mich ein  absoluter Traumblank auf Mefos. Würd ich immer wieder nehmen#6


Hast Du auch?

Wenn es eine Wahl zur Königin der Spinnruten gäbe (z.B. praktische Blind-Date-Wahl :g), würde ich sie auf jeden Fall nominieren und mit einem der vordersten Plätze fest rechnen! #6 :q


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - VT 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g (Blank-Sonderauflage)



Von dem Blank höre ich zum ersten Mal. Ob Mad den wohl besorgen könnte...;+ #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Margaux schrieb:


> Von dem Blank höre ich zum ersten Mal. Ob Mad den wohl besorgen könnte...;+ #h


Mad hat ihn leider (bisher) nicht gehabt. 
Dafür jemand anders in HH, und aufgebaut wurde er auch schon gesichtet  
Wie er ist, das interessiert mich auch brennend. 
Ich schätze, er wird aber zwangsläufig schwerer sein als der VHF-Blank, so wie alle VT-Blanks in den niedrigen WGs dicker gebaut  und schwerer sind als die vergleichbare VHF, bei hohen WGs egalisiert es sich.


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schätze, er wird aber zwangsläufig schwerer sein als der VHF-Blank, so wie alle VT-Blanks dicker gebaut sind als die vergleichbare VHF.



Ja, und genau deshalb sind gerade bei den längeren Ruten die VHF's ja interessant(er), zumal die VHF's je länger sie werden umso feinfühligere Spitzen haben  #6


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Hi,

die Interceptor halte ich bei diesem WG für nicht geeignet, funktionieren würde das wohl irgendwie aber der Blank wäre damit sicher etwas überfordert.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Interessant, Blinker bis wieviel g würden mit deiner 3,20m Interceptor gut gehen?


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich würde den Idealbereich so bei ca 15gr. sehen, habe allerdings auch nicht die wahnsinns Erfahrung was diese Dinge betrifft. Da der Blank recht dünn und Filigran ist hätte ich etwas Skrupel mit 20gr oder mehr voll auszuwerfen kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen das je kürzer der Blank 9,5` oder 9` das wesentlich besser funktioniert.

Halte die Interceptor eher für eine feine Posenrute als Spinnrute.

Muß allerdings auch gestehen das ich meine noch nicht versucht habe maximal zu belasten.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Slotti schrieb:


> Muß allerdings auch gestehen das ich meine noch nicht versucht habe maximal zu belasten.


Mach doch mal, vorsichtig steigernd aber, also erst ganz soft auswerfen und dann langsam beim nächsten Mal mehr Druck geben. Kann eigentlich nichts bei schief gehen, wenn man sich Zeit läßt.

Die VHF schneidet mir z.B. den Finger ab bzw. droht damit bei ~18g und Dünngeflecht etwas stärker durchziehen, da liegt die Schwachstelle bei mir und nicht beim Material! :g Deswegen kenne ich dort auch noch keine Maxima.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich denke das du die wesentlichen Infos im LMF bekommen hast.

Sonst frag mal Boardi Freelander, zu Mefo, Geflecht und Vhf.

Uli


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

mal so nebenbei

warum heißt das Ding eigentlich Meerforellenrute, warum was spezielles?? wegen der Größe der Mefos? 

Was muß eine Mefo Rute können was sagen wir mal eine (Groß)Forellenrute nicht kann?

Thx

Slotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Das ist mal eine ganz interessante Frage zu der man einen eigenen Thread eröffnen könnte. Da werden die ganzen Spezialisten hier dir sicher qualifiziert Auskunft geben können.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Slotti schrieb:


> warum heißt das Ding eigentlich Meerforellenrute, warum was spezielles?? wegen der Größe der Mefos?
> 
> Was muß eine Mefo Rute können was sagen wir mal eine (Groß)Forellenrute nicht kann?


Hauptsächlich wegen der Art zu Angeln, es gibt ein bestimmtes Profil und dafür wurde optimiert, bestimmte Produkte für entwickelt. 
So nebenbei ist ein sehr guter Spinnrutentyp für alle Belange herausgekommen, da man eine sehr gute Spinnrute halt auch für einfachere Aufgaben einsetzen kann, aber nicht umgekehrt.

Das Szenario: Strandangeln, Watangeln u.U. bis zur Brust, weite Würfe und Distanzangeln, dazu noch ein kämpferisch explosiver Fisch. 

Das ergibt für die unterschiedlichen Köder und Distanzen auch verschiedene Ruten. So von Uli's XST1143 bis zu meiner Flash Meerforelle 300 40-100g ist das ein großes Spektrum.

Besonderes Kennzeichen ist aber die Leichtigkeit, stundenlanges Halten, Werfen und trotzdem konzentriert Fischen können, damit man einen Biss nicht verschläft.
Darin liegt auch das sportliche Tuningpotential, im Geräteaufwand.

Man kann auch folgern: Eine Meerforellenrute ist automatisch eine Großforellenrute - zumindest tauglich wenn man eine lange gebrauchen kann, eine Großforellenrute ist als Teich-, Bach- oder Bootsrute ausgelegt mitnichten eine brauchbare Meerforellenrute.


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Besonderes Kennzeichen ist aber die Leichtigkeit, stundenlanges Halten, Werfen und trotzdem konzentriert Fischen können, damit man einen Biss nicht verschläft.
> Darin liegt auch das sportliche Tuningpotential, im Geräteaufwand.
> 
> Man kann auch folgern: Eine Meerforellenrute ist automatisch eine Großforellenrute - zumindest tauglich wenn man eine lange gebrauchen kann, eine Großforellenrute ist als Teich-, Bach- oder Bootsrute ausgelegt mitnichten eine brauchbare Meerforellenrute.


Das hast du genau damit auf den Punkt gebracht|good:Mitnichten noch die brauchbaren Komponenten wie Rolle und Schnur aber dafür jibbets andere Threads


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die VHF schneidet mir z.B. den Finger ab bzw. droht damit bei ~18g und Dünngeflecht etwas stärker durchziehen, da liegt die Schwachstelle bei mir und nicht beim Material! :g Deswegen kenne ich dort auch noch keine Maxima.


Wenn du den Punkt raushast, schneidet auch nüscht mehr in die Finger, da kannst du auch locker 20 Gr. und mehr genn Horizont feuern:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich hatte da Spiderwire 012 drauf, mörderisch dünn am Finger. Mit Futura 018 gibts gar keine Probleme, da kann man auch stärker durchziehen, man merkt aber die bremsende Schnur und kommt nicht "mal eben" auf 100m. 
Ich werde weiter mal mit Fingerschutz + Schnurzähler probieren, aber wohl erst nächstes Jahr ...


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte da Spiderwire 012 drauf, mörderisch dünn am Finger.


Siehste ich auch aber nach stundenlangen Fischen auf Trutten keine Abnutzungserscheinungen evtl. ist es dann doch das Ding zwischen Maschine (Rute) und Mensch#cich lieb halt diese Maschine#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich glaub, ich werfe anders, zumindest wenn ich explizit nochmal Gas gebe. Normal geht das ja locker - die 100m 12er sind dann schon mal einfach runter von der Rolle hin zu einem 18g Spöket, aber eben nicht wenn es einen "Überschallknall" geben soll  - Ziel Talsperrenangeln bis zur anderen Seite. Irgendwo bildet sich da eine Schwachstelle, im Moment der Finger, die brauch ich auch sehr woanders für. Eine dünnere Mono dürfte wahrscheinlich auch platzen, mit dünner 018 und 020 geht da schon mal gar nichts, das habe ich schon gemerkt. Ich will mir dafür denn mal 300m Powerline 008 oder evtl. Spiderwire 14 gönnen.



knutemann schrieb:


> ich lieb halt diese Maschine


Ich auch :k , aber die Diva will erstmal in den Extremen gebändigt werden!


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich habs noch nie nachgemessen aber mir reicht die Entfernung (auch hierrüber jibbets schon einige Threads)#6 Im Endeffekt kommst doch auf dein eigenes Wohlempfinden nach stundenlangem Mefoangeln an, wie schon gesagt: Mensch und Maschine:l


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Es juckt mich aber ich tue es nicht.

Uli


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es juckt mich aber ich tue es nicht.
> 
> Uli




Ja ja, Du willst schreiben, daß die Wurfweite beim MeFo-Angeln viel zu sehr überbewertet wird... stimmt' s? |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Nee, eigentlich will ich garnichts schreiben, sondern den Mefo-Spezialisten weiter andächtig lauschen.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich will ich garnichts schreiben, sondern den Mefo-Spezialisten weiter andächtig lauschen.
> 
> Uli




= )))))))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich will ich garnichts schreiben, sondern den Mefo-Spezialisten weiter andächtig lauschen.


Ich oute mich jetzt mal eher als umtriebiger SeFo-Spezialist, denn MeFo-Spezialist.


----------



## Fyggi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Hallo,

seht es mir nach, dass ich als Fragender mich noch nicht gemeldet habe. Komme gerade von eimer Weihnchtsfeier, schreibe morgen, weenn auch nicht als Spezi, dennnals jemand mit schon einigen gefangenen M;efos

Mark


----------



## Schweißsocke (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, aus 3 Serien gibt es Mefo-taugliche Blanks.
> 
> - Interceptor 3m 10' 5-20g (Standard)
> - Interceptor 3,20m 10'6" 5-20g (Standard)
> ...



Die Interceptor-Blanks sind ja eigentlich gar keine "waschechten" Spinnrutenblanks, sehr leicht und dünn und mit 27g eindeutig überladen. Ich besitze eine Interceptor in 10,6 Fuß, die Rute wirft Köder bis Spöcket-Größe (18g) sauber, darüber macht es nicht mehr so viel Spaß, da der Blank relativ langsam ist. Die VHF-Blanks sind gute Meerforellenblanks für das Fischen mit Mono, für geflochtene Schnüre sind sie zu hart. Ich habe das mal ausprobiert: Man verliert einfach zu viele Fische im Drill. Die Rutenserie hat ihre Stärken eindeutig im Fluß beim Fischen mit Gummifischen.

Wenn es schon ein Harrison-Blank sein soll, dann sind der W1 Blank (10 Fuß) oder der V2T Blank (10,6 Fuß) die bessere Wahl (ich weiß gar nicht, ob das die offiziellen Blank-Bezeichnungen sind, Steve Harrison backt ja gerade für den Export eine Unzahl verschiedener Modelle zusammen). Die aufgebauten Ruten liegen in der Aktion zwischen den Interceptor und den VHF-Blanks. 
Sehr schöne Blanks sind die neuen XST-Blanks von Batson, die preislich dank des günstigen Dollar-Kurses sogar unter den Harrison-Blanks liegen. Und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann sind die RST-Blanks einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Die VHF-Blanks sind gute Meerforellenblanks für das Fischen mit Mono, für geflochtene Schnüre sind sie zu hart. Ich habe das mal ausprobiert: Man verliert einfach zu viele Fische im Drill. Die Rutenserie hat ihre Stärken eindeutig im Fluß beim Fischen mit Gummifischen.


Bis auf den Teil stimme ich Dir ja zu. 
Gerade der Unterschied von der 1er Serie zur M2Q hat die Spitze aber noch einmal weichergemacht, mir fast schon zu weich. Ich habe 3 doch verschiedene. 
In Frage kommt auch nur die eine lange aufgeführte VHF in Frage - und ideal in Verbindung mit langem Mono/FC Vorfach, wie es aber vielfach gefischt wird. Die 3m 5-20g ist ja leider noch Fiktion.

Außerdem: Die VHF verlangt (generell) mehr aktives Drillen im Stile eines Floretts, und kann den Fisch vollkommen kontrollieren, knechten und auch verausgaben lassen. Zum einfach Stillhalten und den Fisch puffern und dagegen zappeln lassen ist es nicht die richtige Rute, das ist richtig!  Muß jeder Angler mit sich selber abmachen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Wenn es schon ein Harrison-Blank sein soll, dann sind der W1 Blank (10 Fuß) oder der V2T Blank (10,6 Fuß) die bessere Wahl (ich weiß gar nicht, ob das die offiziellen Blank-Bezeichnungen sind, Steve Harrison backt ja gerade für den Export eine Unzahl verschiedener Modelle zusammen). Die aufgebauten Ruten liegen in der Aktion zwischen den Interceptor und den VHF-Blanks.
> Sehr schöne Blanks sind die neuen XST-Blanks von Batson, die preislich dank des günstigen Dollar-Kurses sogar unter den Harrison-Blanks liegen. Und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann sind die RST-Blanks einfach unschlagbar.


 
Leider ist RST auch im Preis nicht zu toppen. Da muss man wirklich Enthusiast sein.

Die XST-Serie ist im Spitzenbereich sensibler und weicher als jeder Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel. Die Blanks wiegen nur die Hälfte von so einem Karpfenangelderivat. Der VT-Blank wiegt in 3,05 155g bei einem Spitzendurchm. von ca. 3mm. 

Der vergleichbare XST 1264f-Blank in 3,23m wiegt 83g bei einer Spitze von 1,8mm. 

Von den Wurfleistungen werden die Ruten ähnlich sein.

@Det
Wie wäre es wenn du deine Kenntnisse mal mit einer Woche Praxisfischen in Dänemark fundierst.

Mal wieder die Frage Spinnfischen mit Geflecht - mal wieder die Antwort Vhf mit Mono. Ich begreif es nicht.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal wieder die Frage Spinnfischen mit Geflecht - mal wieder die Antwort Vhf mit Mono. Ich begreif es nicht.


Komisch, ich finde es ganz leicht: 
1. Mit Mono gehts auf kürzere Distanzen so auf 30-40m ganz gut - weit eben nicht wegen der bekannt zu starken Monodehnung.
2. Und wenn man wie ich die Geflechtschnur mit 1-2m FC paart, habe ich keine Probleme mit Haken setzen oder Aussteigern in jedem Distanzbereich auf Fische wie Barsch oder Forelle. 

Wenn ich von der Rutenspitze her selbst 20cm quirlige Barsche alleine nur am Oberhäutchen gehakt in den Kescher oder sogar zur Handlandung bringe, kann ich mich über mangelnde Sensibilität nicht beschweren, die sind im Allgemeinen bei jeder Labberrute weg.
Aber das ist eben meine Art damit zu Angeln und ich komme damit klar! #6

Zu Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel und DAU-drillsichere Ruten sag ich jetzt mal nix. :g 



> Von den Wurfleistungen werden die Ruten ähnlich sein.


Und das läßt sich ja auch noch mal recht schnell überprüfen, Vergleichswerte gibt es ja bestimmt auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Du setzt hart gleich mit sensibel. Ich denke solange du über keine Praxiserfahrungen verfügst ist es müssig darüber zu diskutieren. Du musst die Rute vom Fisch aus denken und nicht vom Angler. 

Aber das gilt wohl nicht nur für das Mefoangeln.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Also das versteh ich nicht so richtig. |kopfkrat 
Wir hatten diese jahr echte ReFo-Harzforellen ala Superstealhead, wo Du von der Energie her 2 MeFos oder BaFos hättest rausschneiden können, weit quirliger als was man sonst so kennt. Richtige Forellen, kein halbtotes Teichgetier. Und das bestätigt immerhin jemand, der aktuell beides fangen konnte.  
Und immerhin hab ich davon so locker 40 (laut Aufzeichnung) auf die Schuppen gelegt, und das in recht wenigen Spinnangelstunden, 1-2 Stunden 4 erlaubte Fische, was Fanglimit und Angelende ist. 
Und: An der VHF fast keine Aussteiger, erstmal richtig angehakt, also keine Fehlbisse sondern wieder abkommende überhaupt nur 2. Und das war noch die harte Spitze, die anderen neueren hatte ich im Mai/Juni zur Forellen-Hoch-Zeit noch nicht. Aber es kommt ein neues Frühjahr und da kann ich wieder neu probieren. An die Ostsee komm ich bestimmt auch mal wieder demnächst.


----------



## andre23 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du musst die Rute vom Fisch aus denken und nicht vom Angler.
> 
> Aber das gilt wohl nicht nur für das Mefoangeln.
> 
> Uli




falsch uli#d....der køder und dessen handhabung....ueber die rute denkt kein fisch im beissverhalten nach....ueber die rute denkt nur der angler nach, es geht um die einfachkeit und leichtigkeit beim angeln.....:q:q:q

....wenn du wuesstest, mit welchem knueppel ich meine pb-mefo gefangen habe

wohlfuehlen und die leichtigkeit beim angeln, beschæfftigt den angler#h....der køder und dessen handhabung beschæfftigen den fisch...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ist ja gut Andree.


----------



## andre23 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist ja gut Andree.




verstehe dich doch uli#h....mach mal wieder ´n praxistest bei uns...ich hatte heute 2......und morgen geht´s nochmal los:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ja vielleicht vom 27.12.-03-01. Suche noch Quartier...


----------



## andre23 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht vom 27.12.-03-01. Suche noch Quartier...




evt. meine wohnung, denn ich ziehe um#c....wird aber stressig


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Interessant! Seeland?


----------



## andre23 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessant! Seeland?




innenstadt københavn#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Sollten wir mal Pns tauschen...


----------



## Fyggi (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

So, Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein Spezialist, kann aber zumindest als Binnenländer (ca. 85 km nördlich von Angel-Det wohnend) auf 16 x ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr MeFo-Fischen zurückblicken.

Angefangen habe ich mit einer Sportex  SP 3001 (3 Meter, 10-30 Gramm WG), die mich lange begleitet hat. Irgendwann war ich der Meinung, die Rute wäre in der Spitze zu unsensibel, da ich einige Aussteiger in Folge hatte (was bestimmt nicht an der Rute gelegen hat). Diese Rute bewältigte WG bis max. 20 Gramm, 16 optimal.
Also aus Sonderheft „Meeforelle“ vom Blinker Anregung geholt und die dort empfohlene STS Jig, 3 Meter, 10-40 Gr. WG gekauft. Schöne leichte sensible Rolle, Wurfgewicht ähnlich Sportex eher weniger.
Als ich dann irgendwann bei starkem Seitenwind an der Ostsee stand und ewig riesige Schnurbögen hatte kam der Sinn nach einer stärkeren Rute, mit der ich auch schwerere Köder problemlos bewältigen kann. Also kam eine Dynakev Longrange, 3,15 Meter, WG weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Zumindest ist sie in der Lage, auch mal einen 27 gr. Snaps gen Horizont zu pfeffern.
Zwischenzeitlich fische ich jetzt zu 60-70% nur noch mit der Fliegenrute. Für den Rest der Zeit suche ich die Rute nach örtlicher Gegebenheit und Witterungsbedingungen aus. 
Und es ist meist wieder die Sportex…
Seit ich sie mit geflochtener Schnur fische, habe ich sie wieder lieb gewonnen. 
Welche Rute ist richtig? Diese Frage kann keiner beantworten. Es gibt Leute, die empfehlen starke Karpfenruten und bei Rollen 5000er Modelle (wohnt in HH und gibt Kurse). Andere bauen sich Ruten aus feinen Fliegenrutenblanks auf für UL-Köder. Dazwischen liegt die Wahrheit! Ich liebe es inzwischen lieber leicht und fein. Ein Angelgerätehändler aus Kiel lieber robust, „27 Gramm drann und kurbeln!“. Und alle fangen Fisch (oder auch nicht)! 
TL, Mark


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel



Als Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel-Fan verabschiede ich mich damit aus diesem Thread #d. Diese ganze Zerrederei von an sich interessanten Themen ist einfach nur noch nervig...

Wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg, wie auch immer Ihr Eure Meerforellen fangt.


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Für mich auch etwas schwer zu verstehen was diese "spitzen" in den Beiträgen zu suchen haben.....


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Außerdem: Die VHF verlangt (generell) mehr aktives Drillen im Stile eines Floretts, und kann den Fisch vollkommen kontrollieren, knechten und auch verausgaben lassen. Zum einfach Stillhalten und den Fisch puffern und dagegen zappeln lassen ist es nicht die richtige Rute, das ist richtig!  Muß jeder Angler mit sich selber abmachen und ausprobieren.



Fernab der Küste blüht die Theorie

Wenn dir im Frühjahr ne 70iger in die Rute knallt, dann ist da nichts mit aktivem Drillen: Jegliches Forcieren provoziert Sprünge mit der Gefahr des Fischverlustes. Da gibt es nur eins: Rute runter und ruhig Blut.

Wie du selbst schreibst, ist die VHF für diese Drilltaktik nicht geeignet, das ist auch der Grund, warum dieser Blank an der Küste nur wenig gefischt wird. Was nützt es, wenn ich zwar eine Superwurfweite erreiche, die Bisse aber nicht verwerten kann|kopfkrat

Dein Beitrag macht mich wirklich ratlos und würde bei den richtigen Küstenfischern (also denjenigen, die das ganze Jahr über in der Ostsee stehen - und zwar jedes Wochenende) nur Kopfschütteln auslösen.

Meine Meerforelle, die ich heute morgen gefangen habe, habe ich übrigens mit einer RST MPL-Rute gedrillt. Dieser Blank erfüllt die Anforderungen, die an eine Meerforellenrute gestellt werden, in idealer Weise: leicht, relativ schnell mit nicht zu harter Spitze. Schade nur, dass die Blanks seit 1998 nicht mehr gebaut werden. Gebraucht sind die auch nicht zu bekommen: Wer so eine Rute hat, gibt sie nicht wieder her:k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Wenn dir im Frühjahr ne 70iger in die Rute knallt, dann ist da nichts mit aktivem Drillen: Jegliches Forcieren provoziert Sprünge mit der Gefahr des Fischverlustes. Da gibt es nur eins: Rute runter und ruhig Blut.


Kann man so machen, da sind wir genau d'accord.
Würde ich aber nicht und hätte ich keinen Spaß dran - von wegen dem wichtigen Spaß beim Angeln. 
So ein Zitterdrill und dem Fisch die Initiative überlassen? #d Das war früher mal, oldstyle ...
Bei mir kommt der Fisch an die Leine und wird spazierengeführt :m, Springen tut er wenn man ihn läßt und vor allem nicht genug beschäftigt!

(was denn mal zu vorzuführen resp. beweisen ist)


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Margaux schrieb:


> Als Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel-Fan verabschiede ich mich damit aus diesem Thread


 
Das bezieht sich nur auf die VT. Mir ist klar, dass sich darüber einige nicht freuen, aber eine leichte Hechtrute ist nunmal keine optimale Mefospinnrute.

Es geht bei diesen Nachfragen um spezielle Ruten und nicht um ganz normale Allerweltsruten.

Nach dem was Fyggi so schreibt, kann er eigentlich nur Sockes Empfehlung folgen.

Eure sicherlich berechtigte Harrison-Euphorie in allen Ehren, aber man sollte doch mal versuchen etwas neutraler zu bleiben.

Übrigens schlitzt mir meine weiche langsame MP1 mit Geflecht auch den Zeigefinger auf, wenn ich mehr als 25g werfen will. Das liegt aber mehr daran, dass bei weich eingestellter Bremse Schnur durchrutscht. Das ist kein besonderes Qualitätsmerkmal. Ansonsten würde ich mir auch einfach ein wenig mehr Objektivität wünschen, die aus irklichen Praxiserfahrungen und nicht aus vermeintlichen Kenntnissen resultieren.

Die Empfehlung Interceptor beispielsweise kann keine gute sein. Die I. wird von Mefoangler wegen ihrer Weichheit verwendet. 
Sie ist nicht mehr als ein Kompromiss.
Eben ein Friedfischblank zum Fischen auf Fische mit weicherem Maul. Das es mittlerweile Spinnruten gibt, die dass auch können, aber außerdem einen Blank mit Dampf haben, der auch noch gutes Werfen zu läßt, dass scheint einigen Herren hier entgangen zu sein.

Das ist außerordentlich schade, weil es eine vernünftige Auseinandersetzung nicht zu läßt.

Richtig dumm wird es erst, wenn jemand viel Geld für sowas ausgibt und dann feststellen muß, dass die Peitsche zwar gigantisch wirft, aber leider bescheiden drillt.

Socke hat es ja schon geschrieben, dass es hilfreich sein kann, sich mal mit dem Verhalten des Zielfisches zu beschäftigen.



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag macht mich wirklich ratlos und würde bei den richtigen Küstenfischern (also denjenigen, die das ganze Jahr über in der Ostsee stehen - und zwar jedes Wochenende) nur Kopfschütteln auslösen.
> 
> Meine Meerforelle, die ich heute morgen gefangen habe, habe ich übrigens mit einer RST MPL-Rute gedrillt. Dieser Blank erfüllt die Anforderungen, die an eine Meerforellenrute gestellt werden, in idealer Weise: leicht, relativ schnell mit nicht zu harter Spitze.


 
Den ersten Teil kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Zum zweiten Teil kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das es sowas wieder gibt. Ich habe übrigens trotz Geflecht so gut wie keine Drillaussteiger.

Uli


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der Fisch an die Leine und wird spazierengeführt :m, Springen tut er wenn man ihn läßt und vor allem nicht genug beschäftigt!



Ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist ja nun wirklich völliger Blödsinn. Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mir drängt sich so langsam der Eindruck auf, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Meerforellenfischen hast#d


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich nur auf die VT. Mir ist klar, dass sich darüber einige nicht freuen, aber eine leichte Hechtrute ist nunmal keine optimale Mefospinnrute.



Mag ja stimmen, was Du in diesem Thread schreibst und zum Teil bin ich ja auch Deiner Meinung. Oder gibt es von mir einen einzigen Beitrag in diesem Thread, in dem ich eine Harrison als einzig wahre MeFo-Rute hinstelle!!?? Du solltest mal genauer lesen. Ich habe allerdings keine Lust, mich als Harrison-Dilletanten bezeichen zu lassen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du immer solche Polemik reinbringen mußt, denn 





			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist außerordentlich schade, weil es eine vernünftige Auseinandersetzung nicht zu läßt.



Man kann bspw. über Dets Ansichten geteilter Meinung sein, aber *ER* bleibt immer sachlich.


----------



## Fyggi (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Dank euch Allen für den dennoch vorhandenen, sachlichen Inhalt in der emotionalen Verpackung!

Mark#h


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Nun Leuts...
ich muss nun auch mal was sagen.....


> Eure sicherlich berechtigte Harrison-Euphorie in allen Ehren, aber man sollte doch mal versuchen etwas neutraler zu bleiben.


 
bin zwar auch harrison verfechter speziell VHF aber....
kenne zwar keine Meefos bilde mir aber durchaus ein die Anforderungen an die Rute einschätzen zu können, ich würde selbst die regenbogner und Seefos in unserem Vereinssee nicht mit VHf befischen.....
VHF bleibt für mich eine Gufirute und basta.....
ich bin verfechter der Spezialisierung und kein "BP Fischer" (ist net böse gemeint.....)
genauso machen es Leute wie Uli, Socke und ähnl. die einen reinen Meefoblank suchen, das Thema hatten wir schon öfters und die Spezies sagen, der VHF ist (ob mit oder ohne MONO oder Gummischnur oder oder...) zu straff, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann.....
ich glaube nicht (ohne euch nahetreten zu wollen) dass ein,- zweimal, vielleicht auch drei bis viermal im jahr Meefofischen an der see, den Erfahrungsschatz so wachsen lässt um ne optimale Rute zu empfehlen. Es sei denn man bekommt mal eine von nem Meefospezie in die hand gedrückt und dann, davon bin ich überzeugt, wird man den unterschied merken.....
wenn ich im vereinssee auf salmos gehe, dann nehme ich meine gelb Asura, da spielen die Wurfweiten keie Rolle, da ich im Boot bin, aber selbst die 5-20iger ist mir zu staff um gezielt damit Forelle zu befischen...
ich stelle mir das vor, die werfen sich nen Wolf an der See, bekommen dann mal nen Biss und weil die Rute zu schnell/Straff ist, steigt das teil wieder aus, an nem Puff oder an nem Gewässer an denen Stückzahlbegrenzung ob des Vorkommens und der damit verbundenen menge an Bissen, ist das ine Sache, an nem Wildgewässer" ne andre.....
wenn mir ein Zander aussteigt und die Rute war schuld, nehm ich die mit Sicheheit nicht mehr dafür
was die "harrison Dilletanten" betrifft:
sicherlich etwas ungeschickt gewählt der Ausdruck, aber für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, es wurde ja sachon öfters gesagt, dass der VHF *NICHT* von den Spezies als "besonders geeignet " angesehen werden kann, natürlich kann man damit auch Meefos landen aber es ist halt kein optimaler Blank dafür und es macht den meefosspezies einfach keinen Spass mit dem Blank diese Fischart zu "bekämpfen", geauso wenig wie es mir Spass macht mit nem "VHF Prügel" Wobbler zu fischen. Das ist ein einkurbeln der Wobbler (auch wenn man topps usw. einbaut) aber kein fischen (spielen) mit dem Wobbler, das zum Thema spezialisiereung und um nichts andres handelt es sich auch hier....
wenn ich mit ner VHF auf Barsche gehe, dann ists mir egal ob ich ihn lande oder ob mir der ein oder andre aussteigt, wenn ich jeden Barsch landen möchte, nehme ich ne andre Rute...

denkt itte dran...
die Wahl der waffen obliegt immer demjenigen der sich am besten mit dem gegner auskennt und wir können daraus nur lernen, wenn mir Uli und Shroe (als beispiel) für meinen Vereinssee ne Rute/Blank empfiehlt der für die Forellen von 300gr-5kg geeignet ist, dann glaube ich ihm das, einfach weil ich denke dass er weiß worauf es grundsätzlich ankommt, ob mir der Blank dann Spass macht ist wiederum eine andre Sache, sei es weil ich eh genug Bisse bekomme und es mir nicht auf nen Verlust drauf ankommt hauptsache die zehnägel klappen ob der vehemmenz hoch, oder weil er zu lahm ist oder oder oder, aber die tauglichkeit ansich würde ich nie bezweifeln....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist ja nun wirklich völliger Blödsinn. Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mir drängt sich so langsam der Eindruck auf, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Meerforellenfischen hast#d


Wat de Buer nicht kennt, fret he nicht. :g #d

Wenn Du mit deiner Art zu fischen zufrieden bist, isses gut.
Aber andere Leute probieren andere neue Sachen aus, und das ist auch gut.

@Margaux
super good dargestellt! |good:
Die Polemik macht doch alles kaputt, und wenn alle sich nur nach der Norm verhalten würden ...


----------



## schroe (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

"Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel" steht jetzt also für die VT?

Was ist an der VT denn Dilletanten? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Kann eine Sache denn Dilletanten sein?
Dachte immer, Dilletanten wären Subjekte.


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



schroe schrieb:


> "Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel" steht jetzt also für die VT?
> 
> Was ist an der VT denn Dilletanten? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> Kann eine Sache denn Dilletanten sein?
> Dachte immer, Dilletanten wären Subjekte.



@Schroe
Gemeint ist wohl, daß alle Angler, die mit Harrison(-VT)-Spinnknüppeln an den Start gehen, amateurhafte Dilettanten sind. Gut zu wissen...denn ich angele gerne mit den VT's.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> VHF bleibt für mich eine Gufirute und basta.....



Und da die VHF reine GuFi-Ruten sind, kann ich dann gleich wieder auf Sportex umsteigen. Schade, dabei haben die Dorsche, Pollacks, Seelachse, Dornhaie, Makrelen, FORELLEN, Barsche, Hechte und Zander, die ich mit VT und VHF OHNE GuFi gefangen habe, an den Harrisons richtig gefunzt und Spaß auf mehr gemacht...Übrigens kann ich mich an Aussteiger nicht erinnern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ob mir der Blank dann Spass macht ist wiederum eine andre Sache, sei es weil ich eh genug Bisse bekomme und es mir nicht auf nen Verlust drauf ankommt hauptsache die zehnägel klappen ob der vehemmenz hoch, oder weil er zu lahm ist oder oder oder, aber die tauglichkeit ansich würde ich nie bezweifeln....


Das ist aber der Punkt! Ob es Spaß macht, und ob es Fische bringt.
Das muß jeder mit sich selber abmachen, und nicht jeder Angler kann mit jeder VHF auf einen bestimmten Fisch erfolgreich angeln und drillen, das kommt einfach auch noch dazu. 

Wenn man was anderes vermeintlich oder real besseres "kennt", wird die Berührungsangst noch höher, das Probieren damit behindert. 
Du weißt aber auch, daß sich manche Sachen erst erschließen nach langem langem Üben und einem dazu Weg suchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Dilettant
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Ein Dilettant (ital. dilettare aus lat. delectare „sich ergötzen“) ist ein Nicht-Fachmann, Amateur oder Laie. Der Dilettant übt eine Sache um ihrer selbst Willen aus, also aus privatem Interesse oder zum Vergnügen.

Dabei mag er durchaus vollendete Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erlangt haben. Solange er aber die Tätigkeit nicht professionell ausübt, um also seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten, oder eine entsprechende, anerkannte Ausbildung absolviert hat, gilt er als Dilettant.

In der heutigen Umgangssprache wird der Begriff meist negativ wertend verwendet, wenn eine Tätigkeit unfachmännisch, unsachgemäß, fehlerhaft, stümperhaft, oberflächlich, somit dilettantisch erledigt wurde.

soviel mal dazu.

Was ich *stümperhaft* finde, ist eine Spinnrute mit einem Fisch daran einfach festzughalten, schräg hoch (oder ins Wasser) zu halten und zu hoffen, daß der Fisch dran bleibt.
Das unter Vertrauen auf die Feder+Pufferkraft der Rute oder die zusätzliche Schnurgabe der Bremse von der Rolle. Der Fisch kann eigentlich machen was er will. Wenn derjenige Fishermann dann Glück hat, bleibt ein dussliger Fisch dran, weil er seine Chancen mit Steinen, Seepocken, Muschelbänken, Schwemmholz oder nur einfachen Tangfeldern etc. nicht nutzt. 
Ein wirklich gewitzter und deshalb wahrscheinlich richtig kapital gewachsener wird dem stümperhaften Rutenfesthalter aber was zeigen? :g


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Nach der Definition sind alle Angler Dilettanten, denn schließlich verdienen nur die Fischer ihren Lebensunterhalt mit der Fischerei. Nun gut, damit kann man gut leben...

Ich bin jetzt eine Woche geschäftlich unterwegs, danach im Urlaub. Wünsche Euch allem frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Jahr 2008.

Ich freue mich auf all die Fische, die mit den VT's und den VHF 's mit dem ganzen Sortiment an Kunstködern überliste... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch allem frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Jahr 2008.


Danke, und 2008 wird bestimmt gut! #6


----------



## franc555 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Moin,

wenn ich das hier alles so lese, frage ich mich, was das noch mit der eingangs gestellten Frage zu tun hat.

Wenn man keine Ahnung oder Erfahrung hat, sollte man sich mit seinen Statements einfach ein bisschen zurücknehmen. Diese pseudotheoretischen Betrachtungen finde ich ziemlich eigenartig, zumal sie zum Teil (was das Meerforellenangeln betrifft) jeglicher Grundlage entbehren.#d

Schönen Abend noch!

Frank


----------



## schroe (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Volker,
so lese ich das auch. Darum meine Frage.

Ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass *ich* die VHFs (die, die ich gefischt habe, darunter keine über 270cm) als reine Gummiruten *einstufe und auch dafür einsetze*. Habe aber kein Problem damit, wenn sie jemand anders verwendet und dabei überzeugenderweise auch noch erfolgreich ist.

Es ist nur meine ganz pers. Meinung, die ich mitteile.
Falsch oder Richtig, gibt es in dieser Frage für mich nicht.

Unabhängig davon, bin ich weit, ja sogar sehr weit davon entfernt, deswegen jemanden oder eine ganze Gruppe als Dilletanten zu projezieren. (darf mich ja selber dazuzählen)).
"Karpfenderivat" ist mir auch nicht verständlich (zeugt von grober Unkenntnis).

Vielleicht ist Harrison, VT, VHF,.....in Verbindung mit "Harrison-Dilletanten-Spinnknüppel", auch nur ein Synonym für einen Namen, diesen zu nennen man den A.... nicht in der Hose hatte?
Vielleicht vielmehr eine Assoziation? 
Ein "Generalabwasch"?
Die Motivation erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

... wer fängt hat recht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Hurra! Da habe ich mich ja in die Nesseln gesetzt. 

Ich werde mich übrigens demnächst in den Besitz einer Harrison setzen.

Ihr habt richtig gelesen. Ich. Ich werde mir eine 4-teilige VT zu legen.

Warum? Weil ich eine solide Allroundspinnrute von hoher Qualität suche, die vom Barracuda bis zum Zackenbarsch gute Dienste leistet und die man auf Flugreisen mitnehmen kann.

Ihr habt recht. Ich habe die Polemik hier reingebracht.

Ich habe mich nämlich ziemlich geärgert. Zur Frage des TEs hätte ich von euch Harrisonkennern eine einzige Antwort erwartet:

"Tut uns leid, aber leider hat Harrison noch keinen Blank zum Mefofischen gebaut, da würde ich eher etwas anderes nehmen." 

Das wäre aufrichtig und redlich, insbesondere wenn an einer solchen Aussage noch einige 100 Euro hängen.

So finde ich dieses teilweise trotzige Beharren einfach nur noch etwas peinlich.


Freelander, Schweißsocke und Rainer haben meine Aussagen bestätigt. Dieses ganze Gequassel vom Drillen wie mit einem Florett zeigt aus meiner Sicht nur, das man weder weiß was ein Florett ist noch jemals eine Salzwassertrutte am Band hatte. Ich könnte dem ja jetzt ein polemisches "drillen wie mit einer Dachlatte" entgegensetzen, aber ich tue es nicht.

Ich finde diese Haltung borniert und anmaßend und eigentlich fällt mir dazu nur der legendäre Satz von Dieter Nuhr ein.

Wie gesagt, macht doch einfach mal ein Küstenpraktikum. Ich wäre gern bereit den einen oder anderen verschiedene fängige Stellen zu zeigen, so dass durchaus Aussicht auf Fisch besteht. Eine Garantie gibt es natürlich nicht.

Wenn das wirklich so ist wie du schreibst Schroe, dass jeder selbst wissen muß wie er fischt, dann kann man sich ja Empfehlungen jeglicher Art künftig sparen.

Ansonsten bin ich gern bereit die Diskussion aus dem Harrissonthread nochmal raus zu suchen und zu zitieren, letztlich abschließend mit Freelanders Fazit.

Uli


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich *stümperhaft* finde, ist eine Spinnrute mit einem Fisch daran einfach festzughalten, schräg hoch (oder ins Wasser) zu halten und zu hoffen, daß der Fisch dran bleibt.
> Das unter Vertrauen auf die Feder+Pufferkraft der Rute oder die zusätzliche Schnurgabe der Bremse von der Rolle. Der Fisch kann eigentlich machen was er will. Wenn derjenige Fishermann dann Glück hat, bleibt ein dussliger Fisch dran, weil er seine Chancen mit Steinen, Seepocken, Muschelbänken, Schwemmholz oder nur einfachen Tangfeldern etc. nicht nutzt.
> Ein wirklich gewitzter und deshalb wahrscheinlich richtig kapital gewachsener wird dem stümperhaften Rutenfesthalter aber was zeigen? :g



Ich oute mich dann mal demütig als Stümper, ganz offensichtlich waren meine Meerforellen, die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren gefangen habe, alles Dussel. Genau wie die Fische meiner Bekannten, die die Fische ebenso drillen wie ich. Naja, ich stehe auch nur 60 bis 70 Tage im Jahr in der Ostsee, da fehlt mir wahrscheinlich die Erfahrung. Und mit 8-9 kg sind meine Fische wahrscheinlich auch nicht kapital und gewitzt genug, um es mir stümperhaftem Rutenhalter mal zu zeigen.|uhoh:

Angeldet, ich habe viele deiner Beiträge hier im Forum mit Interesse gelesen und einiges über die Funktion und Pflege von Stationärrollen gelernt. Was du hier abziehst, ist aber einfach lächerlich. Du versuchst deine an Talsperren im Harz mit einer anderen Fischart gewonnenen Erkenntnisse 1:1 auf die Ostsee zu übertragen. Das wäre etwas überspitzt so, als wenn ich mit meinen am Meer beim Forellenangeln erworbenem Wissen dem Tarponangler erkläre wollte, wie man diese Fische fängt.
Deine Postings in diesem Thread zeigen, dass du aber auch wirklich gar keine Ahnung vom Meerforellenangeln hast, wahrscheinlich kommst du nicht so oft an die Küste, dass du notwendigen Erfahrungen selbst machen kannst. Na und? Ich fische auch nur gelegentlich auf Zander - ich weiß, dass ich auf diesem Gebiet noch eine Menge lernen kann. Im Gegensatz zu dir würde ich aber nie in einem Zanderthread irgendwelche Weisheiten absondern, bewährte Methoden als "oldschool" abtun oder dergleichen. Ansonsten würde man mir wahrscheinlich zu Recht vorwerfen, ich würde dort Blödsinn verzapfen. Das habe ich getan, die Wortwahl war vielleicht nicht glücklich, aber wenn du dir den ganzen Thread noch einmal durchliest, möglicherweise doch angemessen.

Ich habe hier in einem Avantar mal den Spruch gelesen: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten", fand ich ganz lustig#h


----------



## franc555 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Moin Uli,

so sieht dat ut!
Ich bin raus (und fische ab dem 22.12. zwei Wochen ohne Harrison auf Meerforelle auf Als)!!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Schweißsocke

Dets Bemerkungen richten sich eher gegen mich als dich, weil ich in der Tat anne Kyst eher die weichere Variante bevorzuge.

Aber wer tut das nicht.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Schweißsocke
Das appliziert jeder auf sich, wie er meint. #c
Ich habe da keinen explizit angesprochen. Und wenn du dicke Fische erfolgreich gelandet hast, wirst Du auch schon ein bischen mehr getan und gefightet haben. 

Aber irgendwie wundert mich was: Was macht ihr aus der Meerforelle für eine Besonderheit? Das ist auch nur eine ganz normale Trutte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Vielleicht ist das lange hinterherangeln und ersehnen mit irgendwelchen Nebeneffekten versehen? Wird der Fang zur Manie? 
Die Erklärung steht ja nah: "Stunde um Stunde vergeblicher Mühen, gewaltige Mengen ausgedehnter und totgeschlagener Zeit." Sowas ist schon psychodelisch.

Und dann das: "ein Zittern in der Rute, eine Gegenkraft, lebendig, wütend, wild."
Wie will er das richtig spüren, wenn es die Rute gar nicht richtig her gibt, alles verschluckt?

Fragen über Fragen |kopfkrat, ich könnte noch hunderte Stellen, der Widerspruch alleine zwischen zu weichen und wegen Friedfischtauglichkeit abgelehnten Interceptors, zu schweren VTs, zu straffen und starken VHFs ...
Wißt ihr eigentlich was ihr wollt, irgend eine Fischgröße im Visier? (außer möglichst schnell eure Traumforellen zu fangen  )
Da sind Widersprüche über Widersprüche. Und ich denke, der gute Herr Rebelstamm wäre froh gewesen, bei seiner glückhaften Fangaktion eine VHF gehabt zu haben, da hätte er nicht so bibbern müssen um den Fang.

Aber das ist alles müßig, ich schätze das läßt sich nicht egalisieren und auf einen Nenner bringen.

Wie sagt ein altes Sprichwort so schön: "Dem einen sin Uhl is dem annern sin Nachtigall!"

Und in dem Sinne: schon zum zweiten Male polarisiert die Harrison VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g extrem die ganze hier versammelt Anglerschaft,
schafft wilde Diskussion und Attacken, Animositätan und was noch alles.
Das ist auch ein Rekord! :vik:

Ich laß das denn mal. Ihr habt die Erfahrung #h, und ich die Theorie. 

--- --- ---

Dem TE kann ich vlt. insofern helfen, als daß er sich selber mal ein Urteil für die Eignung in seiner Angelanforderung bilden könnte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Das ist jetzt das letzte was ich hier in diesem Forum zu diesem Thema schreibe.

Die Interc. wird nicht abgelehnt, weil sie eine Friedfischrute ist, sondern weil sie zwar weich ist aber nicht gut wirft. Die VT ist verglichen mit Meerforellenruten tatsächlich schwer, ohne dabei irgendeinen Vorteil zu bieten.

Die VHF reißt nach Freelanders Aussagen ziemliche Wunden in den Truttenkiefer und dann muß man eigentlich nicht lange drüber nachdenken, was passiert, wenn man einen größeren Fisch am Haken hat.

Wir unterhalten uns hier nicht über irgendwelche 800g Satzrefos, sondern über richtige Forellen die durchaus mehrere Kilo wiegen dürfen. Da fängt man nicht mal eben 4 in ein paar Stunden. 

Ich denke das Thema ist ausgereizt und überstrapaziert. Du weißt es eh besser und dann empfiehl mal schön weiter mit gediegener Kompetenz. Offensichtlich braucht man keine Praxiserfahrung.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wir unterhalten uns hier nicht über irgendwelche 800g Satzrefos, sondern über richtige Forellen die durchaus mehrere Kilo wiegen dürfen. Da fängt man nicht mal eben 4 in ein paar Stunden.


Mann Uli, hast du die ganze Zeit was im Harrison Thread verpennt? Mit richtig großen Fischen hat eine VHF nun mal gar keine Problem, paßt immer besser als für kleine, genau dafür paßt die Power, und vornehmlich diese ihre.

Oder habt ihr da inzwischen (heimliche) Mutanten, mit einem superzarten Felchen-Mäulchen wo gar kein Drilling mehr fest greifen kann?
Ich kann ja auch was verpennt haben. 
Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil und unterstütze gerne, daß eine Meerforelle keine Forelle ist. |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt das letzte was ich hier in diesem Forum zu diesem Thema schreibe.


Brauchst aber nicht eingeschnappt zu sein, immerhin hat deine Kritik an der Sache auch mir die anderen Möglichkeiten und deine Einschätzung aufgrund vieler Fakten und die Geräteposition nun klar vor Augen geführt. :g 
Und eigentlich hab ich euch Mefo-Verrückte doch lieb! #h |pftroest:


----------



## schroe (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



> Wenn das wirklich so ist wie du schreibst Schroe, dass jeder selbst wissen muß wie er fischt, dann kann man sich ja Empfehlungen jeglicher Art künftig sparen.



Hi Sundvogel,
was die Mefoangelei betrifft, teile ich deine Ansicht zu den Rutenattributen, zu 100%. Das habe ich an mehreren anderen Stellen bereits geäußert.

Bin über Jahre, da war die Mefo noch der Fisch der 2000 Würfe, selber gezielt hinter diesen her gewesen und habe das ein oder andere Lehrgeld gezahlt. 
In Deutschland war eine Mefo ein absoluter Zufallsfund, in Dänemark gab es noch kein Bestandsprojekt. Von mehreren 100 Wurf, der eine Biss. Wenn man diesen Fisch im Drill dann verliert, das merkt man sich,...das brennt.
Bin zwar Binnenländer, das schließt nicht automatisch aus, das man einem Meeresfisch sehr viel Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit, über Jahre  widmet. Diese Investition sich auch auszahlt.

Dennoch würde ich mir nicht anmaßen, euch, die ihr "täglich" Erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen macht, eine Rute zu empfehlen oder auszureden. Dein/Euer Wissen hätte den für mich höchsten Beraterstatus.

Ich verstehe deinen Ärger gut. 
Wenn jemand ohne eigene Erfahrung, geradezu unumstößliche Theorien aufstellt, die deine Aussagen konterkarieren, womöglich sogar noch deine angeltechnischen und "drilltechnischen" Geschicke" in Frage stellen, kann einem schonmal der virtuelle Hut hochgehen.




> "Tut uns leid, aber leider hat Harrison noch keinen Blank zum Mefofischen gebaut, da würde ich eher etwas anderes nehmen."
> 
> Das wäre aufrichtig und redlich, insbesondere wenn an einer solchen Aussage



Es wäre unehrlich von Jemandem, der andere, reale Erfahrungen gemacht hat und von seiner Sache überzeugt ist, eine gegenteilige Auskunft zu erhalten.

Das muß man jedem, der andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat zugestehen.

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich hier jegliche Empfehlungen sparen kann.

Ich denke und hoffe darauf, das jeder der ratsuchend den Laden hier frequentiert, sich vor dem Kauf eines teuren Gerätes,  ein Bild von der Verlässlichkeit der Auskünfte und der Auskunftgeber macht.
Danach, nach Abwägung, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst und wird hoffentlich damit glücklich.

Wie gesagt,
vollstes Verständnis für deine ärgerliche Reaktion. 
Aber Harrison und deren Angler pauschal in Verbindung mit Dilletantentum zu setzen, damit entkräftest du bspw. AngelDets (hier mal willkürlich genannt) "abgefahrenen", sich auf Mefo-Theorien gründende Empfehlungen nicht.

Deine emotionslose Empfehlung, wie auch die von Schweißsocke u.a., haben da ein gaaaanz anderes, für sich sprechendes, in der häfigen Praxis gewonnenes Gewicht. 
Auch wenn man trotzdem dann, aus eigener Überzeugung zur Harrison greiften sollte.

Und wie du vielleicht mitgekriegt hast, bin ich sehrwohl von den Harrisons die ich fischen durfte, 100% überzeugt.
Würde sie aber bestimmt nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit, für jede Angeltechnik, jeden Zielfisch, unter allen Bedingungen, "blind in den Raum werfen." 
Weil ich sie selber nicht in allen Bereichen einsetzen würde.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Danke.

Das mit dem Dilletantentum tut mir leid. Man läßt sich nun mal auch nicht gerne als Dilletant hinstellen.

Uli


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Interc. wird nicht abgelehnt, weil sie eine Friedfischrute ist, sondern weil sie zwar weich ist aber nicht gut wirft.
> Uli



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, zb in meinem Einsatzbereich mit 0,20er Mono WG bis 10 gr. wirft sie sogar ganz hervorragend, geflochtene habe ich noch nicht probiert. 

Wenn ich den Aussagen der Mefofischer hier glauben darf erfüllt sie sogar 2 Anforderungen ganz hervorragend 1. Sie ist leicht 2. Sie ist weich genug um auch aggresive Mefos schonend auszudrillen. Gegen sie spricht ihr geringes Wurfgewicht und eventuell fehlende Spinnqualitäten des Blanks.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Das hätte ja jetzt ausgehend von deinem Posting eine spannende Diskussion werden können, in der Batson, Tusk und andere eine Rolle spielen. Die I. hat beim Mefofischen ganz sicher ihre Berechtigung, das wird auch keiner in Frage stellen.

Es haben auch Leute ausgezeichnete Erfahrungen mit Sportex-Kev-Barben- Blanks gemacht.

Ich werde mich hier nicht weiter beteiligen. Schade, dass das Thema so eng gewählt ist, der Bereich ist nämlich hochspannend.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Uli
Da hast Du recht. 
Der Bereich ist hochspannend.
Und früher oder später stellt sich eine ganz wichtige Frage: Kann man engagiertes Mefo Fischen mit einer Rute abdecken? Brauche ich zwangsläufig 2 Spinnruten? 1 leichte und eine stärkere. Kann man nicht evtl. fürs leichte Fischen lieber gleich die Fliege hernehmen.
Oder braucht man 2 Spinnruten und 1 Flifi-Rute.

Mein Eindruck ist, daß ist eine so individuelle Sache, die kann man kaum in einem Thread sinnvoll abhandeln. 
Das geht nur am Wasser und mit möglichst vielen unterschiedlichen Ruten/Fischern.

Das ist die Meinung "eines hochedlen Ritters zu Harrison" und nun haut mich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Zum fangen reicht eine. Wenn man Spaß haben will hat man eine leichte und eine schwere und noch eine für Dorsch. Und die Fliegenflitze hat man natürlich auch, aber das ist ja ein eigenes Thema.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Thema so eng gewählt ist, der Bereich ist nämlich hochspannend.
> 
> Uli



Richtig!

Was macht man, wenn man mit einer leichten Rute nicht mehr zurechtkommt, weil die Witterung es z.B. nicht zuläßt?

Ich kenne jetzt nun keine der Harrison Ruten, daß spielt auch keine "Geige", denn was auf der Rute draufsteht ist Nebensache.
Das ganze ist derart subjektiv, daß man fast keinen Rat geben kann...

Ich selbst habe zwei Ruten für die Meerforellenangelei, eine kräftige und eine leichte, daß auf beiden "Shimano Technium DF AX" steht, ist reiner Zufall... günstig bekommen und schon immer ein Fan der Technium DF Blanks gewesen...
Von daher würde ich sie auch weiterempfehlen.
Ein anderer Angler käme damit vielleicht gar nicht zurecht.

Das Ganze auf Harrison zu beschränken macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Gut, es wurde explizit nach einem Harrison-Blank gefragt, aber soviele Ruten es gibt, soviele Meinungen gibt es auch.

Die Rute, egal für welche Art der Angelei, muß einfach zum Angler passen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> Da hast Du recht.
> Der Bereich ist hochspannend.
> Und früher oder später stellt sich eine ganz wichtige Frage: Kann man engagiertes Mefo Fischen mit einer Rute abdecken? Brauche ich zwangsläufig 2 Spinnruten? 1 leichte und eine stärkere. Kann man nicht evtl. fürs leichte Fischen lieber gleich die Fliege hernehmen.
> ...



Mist... hab ich so nen langen Beitrag geschrieben, daß Du mir zuvor gekommen bist  #h


----------



## fluefiske (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@ Uli und die anderen MeFo-Spezialisten
Mich interessiert auch sehr,welchen Blank ihr zum Meerforellenfischen als ideal bezeichnen würdet.Es muß sich doch was finden lassen.Allein von Batson gibt es einige.Oder habt ihr diese schon alle durchgecheckt ?
Deshalb wäre es besser,einen neuen Tread zu erstellen,da ihr ja bei Harrison nicht fündig geworden seid.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt nun keine der Harrison Ruten, daß spielt auch keine "Geige", denn was auf der Rute draufsteht ist Nebensache.
> Das ganze ist derart subjektiv, daß man fast keinen Rat geben kann...



100% Zustimmung !

und das nicht nur bei Meforuten sondern ich finde das könnte man bei fast allen Ruten so sagen.

Ich kann Postings wie "suche Spinnrute" echt nicht mehr sehen. Ein kleines "Rutenwikipedia" wäre nicht schlecht wo einfach sachlich die Eigenschaften der Ruten dargestellt werden, sowas ist aber leider kaum umzusetzen weil da eben (fast)jeder wieder eine andere Meinung hat.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Ich suche im Moment einen Blank für den Bereich 10 bis 20 Gramm, ähnlich Ulis Rainshadow "Flitsche". Da handelt es sich bei den Amis ausnahmslos um Salmon/Steelheadblanks.
Sowas gibts von G. Loomis, Batson, St. Croix, Lamiglass.
Grosses Problem! Sowas hat hier kaum jemand im Betrieb.
Ich werde mir im Januar sowas "zusammenschrauben".
Aber das ist natürlich nix für die 30 Gramm Fehmarn Weitwerfer-Fraktion.

Gruss

pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Uli
Das mit der extra Rute für Dorsch habe ich z. Bsp. noch nicht so als nötig empfunden.
Kann natürlich daran liegen, daß ich noch keine richtigen "Brummer" mit der Spinnrute verhaften konnte.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

nach allem, was die Harrison-Blank Fischer sagen, wäre die VHF wunderbar zum Küstenblinkern auf Dorsch  Zumindest entsteht für mich ganz persönlich dieser Eindruck. 
Das nur mal so am Rande.

Auf Meerforelle habe ich Jahrelang auch eine Shimano Catana 300M 10 - 30 Gr. WG gefischt, (da wohnte ich noch im Binnenland und nicht an der Küste, brauchte also keine spezielle MeFo Rute, war ich doch nur ein oder zweimal im Jahr hier oben) diese war meine Rapfenrute für den Main bei Frankfurt und ich habe damals festgestellt, daß der Rapfen und die Meerforelle eine ganze Menge gemeinsam haben, was die Art des Drills angeht.

Wenn ich jetzt mit meinen recht leichten Mefo-Blinkern witterungsmäßig nicht mehr klarkomme, dann greif ich zu meiner Dorschspinnrute, damit lassen sich auch 30 Gramm gegen den Wind noch ordentlich werfen.

Bei richtig schwerem Wetter muß das Gerät eben etwas schwerer sein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber das ist natürlich nix für die 30 Gramm Fehmarn Weitwerfer-Fraktion.


Na so unsensibel sind wir hier aber auch nicht 
Aber wenn 30 Gramm nötig sind, dann brauchts die eben... und die wollen dann auch geworfen werden...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

War auch nicht negativ gemeint.
Jede Location verlangt einen anderen Köder, vom Gewicht her.
Grüsse auf die Insel!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

*Oh Mann!!!*|uhoh:#t

Ich bin grad mit dem Thread durch und sitze nu mit nem gaaaanz doofen Gefühl hier vorm Rechner...|bigeyes|scardie:|bigeyes

Bin auch seit diesem Jahr Frühjahr der Meerforelle verfallen. Aber halt als Süd- bzw. Mitteldeutscher noch ein absoluter Anfänger, ja, man könnte sagen: "Dilletant"!
Hab leider auch noch nicht die Ehre gehabt, so einen schönen Silberbarren an's Band zu bekommen.
Bis zum Sommer habe ich zum Küstenspinnwatangeln meine 2,70m Sportex Carat Zander benutzt.
Aber zum Einen, war mir die ein bissele kurz und zu Anderen auch ganz schön weich!
Ein Boardi, der mich überhaupt erst mit der Mefojagd angefixt hat, schwört auf harte Ruten! Er fischt ne Fenwick IF II und hat schon echt ein paar schöne Fische damit bezwungen!
Deshalb hab ich dann gedacht, oh, harte Rute = gute Rute!!!:g
War ja auch seine Aussage!
Und da ich schon immer eine handgebaute Rute haben wollte, hab ich mich dann bei einem bekannten, süddeutschen Rutenbauer nach einer solchen, geeigneten Rute erkundigt!!!

Dort habe ich dann die VHF empfohlen bekommen.|kopfkrat:q

OK, den Preis mit Frauchen besprochen und dann, nach bissel Gebettel die Erlaubnis bekommen, mir eine solche Rute anfertigen zu lassen!

Seit Mitte Juli bin ich nun VHF Besitzer! Und finde das Teil auch echt Klasse, so von Aussehen und auch vom Gewicht! 
Ist genau so geworden, wie ich mir diese Rute vorgestellt habe...#6

Doch nun kommt das OH OH!!!

Erstes und leider bisher einziges Testfischen des Neuerwerbs Anfang August!
Natürlich leider keine Bachforelle des Meeres an die Angel bekommen.
Wäre ja wohl auch ein ganz extremer Glückstreffer gewesen.
Jedoch ist mir ein echt guter Hornhecht eingestiegen, beim gedanklich letzten Wurf! Wäre auch mein Erster gewesen und hat meinen Puls ganz schön zum Rasen gebracht...
Doch, richtig gelesen und kombiniert! *Wäre*!!!
Der Fisch hat wirklich weit draußen gebissen. Man kommt ja schon richtig weit raus mit der Rute!:g
Und hat sich auch echt toll angefühlt der Biss, dieses anfängliche Rattern und die kurzen Schläge.
Dann, ich hab den Fisch ja schon relativ schnell in den Nahbereich gedrillt bekommen, fängt der auf einmal an wie wild zu springen!|uhoh:
Gut, die ersten vier, fünf Sprünge, in denen der jedesmal komplett aus'm Wasser raus war (übrigens hab ich die tollen Bilder immer noch vor Augen:q), hab ich wohl abgefangen bekommen. Rute runter und so, bin ja anglerisch nicht ganz unerfahren...
Doch dann wieder ein Sprung, ganz nah bei mir, ich hätte den schon fast gehabt und mir fliegt der dolle Blinker entgegen!

Wie schnell sich so ein Freudenschrei, den man schon auf der Zunge hat, dann doch in enttäuschtes Gebrüll verändern kann!!!|kopfkrat

|sagnix

Hab natürlich, nachdem mein Puls wieder unter 200 war, noch ein paar Würfe gemacht. Aber leider ging nix mehr, der Kontakt mit dem Horny sollte an diesen Tag mein Einziger bleiben...


Jetzt hab ich die ganze Zeit mir die Schuld für den Verlust meines ersten Hornhechtes gegeben!#q#q#q
Doch nach Lesen der letzten fünf Seiten hier, bin ich mir da jetzt nicht mehr soooo sicher.

Sollte ich mir da einen absoluten Fehlkauf geleistet haben?
Wär ja schon krass, auch von dem Rutenbauer her, der mir ja die Harrison VHF extra empfohlen hat!|kopfkrat

@speziell Sundvogel, 

welche Rute meinst du, die wesentlich besser ist? Wennst hier nix mehr schreiben magst, bitte vielleicht per PN!
Weil, ich werd die VHF jetzt vom 27zigsten mal drei Tage ausgiebig an Dänemarks Küste testen...
Dann noch nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr unsere Ostseeküste ordentlich ablaufen und Blinker nach den Trutten werfen.
Sollte ich dann echt soviele Aussteiger haben, werde ich wohl schweren Herzens die Rute einmotten müssen und was Besseres brauchen!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> War auch nicht negativ gemeint.
> Jede Location verlangt einen anderen Köder, vom Gewicht her.
> Grüsse auf die Insel!



Ich hab das auch nicht negativ aufgefasst, nicht die Spur #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Oh Mann!!!*|uhoh:#t
> 
> Ich bin grad mit dem Thread durch und sitze nu mit nem gaaaanz doofen Gefühl hier vorm Rechner...|bigeyes|scardie:|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 

Ich würde das mal nicht überbewerten. Beim Blinkern auf Hornfisch hat man öfter Aussteiger. Das sagt über die Eignung der Rute nix aus. Gedanken würde ich mir machen wenn 5 Fische hintereinander aussteigen.

Die VHF ist mit Sicherheit eine gigantische Rute zum Dorschblinkern. Von daher würde ich kaum von einem Fehlkauf für die Küste sprechen.


Wenn man in diesem Thread sinnvoll diskutieren möchte, dann sollte man vielleicht nicht immer hart und schnell verwechseln.




Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> Das mit der extra Rute für Dorsch habe ich z. Bsp. noch nicht so als nötig empfunden.
> Kann natürlich daran liegen, daß ich noch keine richtigen "Brummer" mit der Spinnrute verhaften konnte.


 

Deine Rute hat ja auch einiges an Liftingpower. Beim Dorschdrill besteht ja immer die Gefahr, dass der Fisch sich festsetzt. Da Dorsche im wesentlichen den Weg nach unten suchen, sollte man eine Rute fischen, die das erfolgreich verhindern kann. Leichte Lämmerschwänze haben bei dieser Art von Angelei nicht viel zu suchen und machen auch keinen Spaß.
Ich fische viel an Stellen die ziemlich verblockt sind, weißt du ja, und da ist eine weiche und zu leichte Rute eine Garantie, dass sich Dorsche festsetzen.

Interessant finde ich, dass ich beim Mefo-Angeln ganz wenig Dorsch als Beifang habe. Liegt wohl an den Ködern, der Köderführung und der geringeren Wurfweite. Umgekehrt ist das genauso. Entweder das eine oder das andere. Aber in diesem Punkt kann ich mir sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen vorstellen.

Ganz spannend finde ich diese Diskussion, wenn man mal Küstenfliegenfischer hinzu zieht. Da gibt es viele, die so harte Knüppel wie eine 8er Xi2 nicht in die Hand nehmen, weil man damit, wenn mans kann, zwar enge Schlaufen werfen kann, aber nicht so besonders toll drillt.

Es gibt ja immer die Idee aus Fliegenblanks Mefospinnruten zu basteln.

Diese Ruten haben ähnlich wie die Interceptor, das Problem, dass sie nicht genügend Rückrat haben um Blinker wirklich gut zu werfen.

Ich persönlich habe dazu zumindest im sehr leichten Bereich mein momentanes Optimum gefunden. Eine ultra-leichte Spinnrute, sensibel wie eine Fliegenrute, aber mit reichlich Dampf um auch leichte Blinker weit werfen zu können.

Einige Boardis kennen das Teil ja.

Achja, eine 65er mit um die 3kg hat sie locker verkraftet und der Drill war Vergnügen pur.

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@MFT-Dirk

Ich habe zugegebenermassen keine Erfahrung mit Meerforellen, würde mich aber nicht kirre machen lassen, nur weil 1 Fisch im Drill verlorengeht. Das halte ich für total übertrieben. Wenn sich diese Erfahrung natürlich bestätigt, und Du auch zukünftig vermehr Aussteiger hast, muss man nach der Ursache suchen...

@All

Ich finde es immer wieder beängstigend, wie schnell hier manchen erzählt wird, das Ihr Gerät nix taugt. Schlimm genug wenn es in so einem Fall passiert, da hat jemand - wenn es wirklich das Problem sein sollte - eine geile Rute,die halt nicht in sein Anforderungsprofil passt. Eventuell ist die dann anderweitig einsetzbar, oder muss ausgetauscht werden. Schade, teurer Fehlkauf. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so problematisch sein soll, auch wenn sich meine Erfahrungen ebenfalls "nur" auf Bach- oder Regenbogenforellen beziehen, die bei mir an der 5-30er in 270 gut hängen, Verluste im Drill habe ich eigentlich nicht. Dafür aber auch Reserven bei einem dicken Hecht...

Noch viel schlimmer aber,wenn besonders Anfänger das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen, mit Ihrer Ausrüstung wäre es unmöglich einen Fisch zu fangen... Also erst mal richtig Geld investieren, am besten bevor man die Angelart und damit auch deren Anforderungen überhaupt kennt oder weiss ob einem das gefällt?


Denke hier sollte man beraten und helfen, das beste aus der Situation zu machen, die gemäßigten Kommentare hier bringen das meiste, mit den Attacken auf all die Unfähigen die nicht auf Mefo angeln und daher vom Spinnen keine ahnung haben bringen nur eins - schlechte Stimmung!

Es ist unser aller Hobby, also Spaß!

Von einem, der noch keine Mefo gefangen hat - es aber gerne mal versuchen würde!

CU SS

PS: Verdammt, zu langsam, während der Antwort abgelenkt und schon schreibt jemand genau das gleiche.Immer das selbe...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Jaaaaaaahhhh! Stein vom Herzen runterkuller!!!|rolleyes

Danke für die zwei letzten Post's!!!|supergri

Bin ja echt noch Mefo Neuling und war deshalb jetzt nur bissel irritiert.#c

Und das ich erst mal ein paar Tage mit der Rute fischen muß ist mir ja auch klar, hatte ich ja oben geschrieben.

Vielleicht werd ich auch zur Sicherheit ein paar Meter Fluocarbon vor die Powerline knübbern.

Außerdem, wenn die Rute dann gut ist, um in der Dämmerung den Sommerdorschen nachzustellen, dann bin ich auch net bös über den Kauf!:z

Nur für sonstiges Angeln an unsern Seen hier, ist die wahrscheinlich etwas zu lang!
Nehm da meist Ruten zwischen 2,7 und 3 Metern zu.
Doch, auch das muß ich erst mal antesten...
Aber das ist hier OT! Sorry!#t


Auf jeden Fall Danke!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Noch viel schlimmer aber,wenn besonders Anfänger das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen, mit Ihrer Ausrüstung wäre es unmöglich einen Fisch zu fangen... Also erst mal richtig Geld investieren, am besten bevor man die Angelart und damit auch deren Anforderungen überhaupt kennt oder weiss ob einem das gefällt?


 

Ist es denn zweckmäßig jemandem Gerät für ca. 300 Euro zu empfehlen dessen Eignung fragwürdig ist? Der TE hat doch seine Frage angemessen eng gestellt.

Geflecht, 27g, sonst Fliegenfischer.

Ist doch eigentlich einfach.

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Das war nicht auf diesen Thread bezogen, denke mal nicht das der TE als "Anfänger" mit ner Harrisson beginnt, oder? Und für Anfänger im Sinne des Wortes stehe ich jederzeit zu dieser Aussage. Denen würde ich aber auch niemals eine solche Rute empfehlen, weil Sie den Unterschied eh nicht bemerken würden. Margaux hatte da vor kurzem ein sehr gutes beispiel mit hochwertigem Wein...

Wäre zumindest mal nicht der übliche Weg...

Glaube auch nicht das ich eine Harrison empfohlen habe, dazu fehlt mir wie schon gesagt einfach die praktische Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Freelander (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Hi,
Ich sehe schon, das hat ja eine gewisse Eigendynamik hier entwickelt:q.

Nicht desto Trotz möchte ich mal eine andere Möglichkeit eines Harrison Blanks einwerfen,der hier anscheinend noch gar nicht behandelt wurde.
Der Harrison W1 Blank oder Wizard Blank in 3,05m in 10-35g,wie wäre es denn damit?
Ich frage so scheinheilig nach #t,weil ich überlege mir den als Meforute aufbauen zu lassen.Ich konnte den vor einiger Zeit mal begrabbeln und fand den eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings unter Wohnzimmerbedingungen und nicht am Wasser.
Der war schön sensibel in der Spitze und hatte eine schöne Aktion bis ans Handteil,aber trotzdem kräftig und ausserdem war sie schön leicht,wie leicht weiß ich jetzt aber nicht,habe die Rute nicht gewogen.
Mein erster Gedanke, als ich die in der Hand hielt und die Spitze runtergezogen wurde war *Geil #6.*
Kennt einer von Euch diesen Blank?


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Freelander
Wo hast Du den Blank gesehn?


----------



## Fyggi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Bin zwar nicht Freeländer

Hoffe, ich darf den link einstellen? Sonst Mods|wavey:

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/html/spinnruten_blank.html


Gruß, Mark


----------



## Freelander (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Da könnte es gewesen sein:q:q:q.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Nachdem Det uns jetzt uns allen Nicht-VHF-Usern erklärt hat, dass wir zu blöd zum Drillen und eigentlich einfach nur renitent fortschrittsungläubig sind und es mit diesem Statement es als allererster Boardi auf meine I-Liste geschafft hat nochmal was Konstruktives von mir.

Es besteht bei Interesse die Möglichkeit eine !4-teilige! Harrison Wizard als Blank aber auch aufgebaut zu erwerben. Ideal als leichte Reisespinnrute und auch durchaus küstentauglich.

Einfach PN und dann gebe ich nähere Infos.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Uli, ich habe nicht gesagt daß Du oder ihr zu blöd dazu seid. #d
Ich habe am Anfang auch so manchen Fisch verloren [EDIT: mit der oder den VHFs!!!] und mich drüber geärgert, da nehme ich mich gar nicht aus. Im Laufe der Zeit kennt man einfach das Gerät besser, die Limits und die Vorteile, und irgendwann kann man das richtig automatisch umsetzen. Das ist eher Training (mit dem Gerät) als besondere Raffinesse oder Blödheit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Komme gerade beim Dunkelwerden vom Ruten ausprobieren wieder.
Wollte u.a. meine neue VT 10ft 3m 15-45g (im Schnellbauverfahren aufgebaut) auch nochmal dies Jahr ausprobieren.
Die meisten Gewässer sind mit ordentlicher Eisschicht zu und an der Talsperre ist noch etwas auf.
Mit Multifiler Monotec Futura (knallhart ohne Dehnung) durchgängig drauf und dünnem Stahl davor, man weiß ja nie. Verschiedenste Köder geworfen.
So beim Werfen eines 15g Blinkers und Probieren zappelts plötzlich kräftig - aha Fisch.
Entpuppte sich dann als eine sehr quirlige kleine Salmo trutta lacustris, wunderschön in der Abendsonne als leicht gelb-silberne schwarzgetupfte auftauchend.
Mit einer sanften Handlandung wurde sie befreit, kein Problem mit der Rute. 
Fotografieren ist nicht, eh alles eingefroren, die Spiderwire und zunehmend die Rutenringe.

Einer Kev3 im Drill steht die Rute wirklich nicht nach. Die Rute puffert sehr gut, semiparabolisch in der Normalaktion und straff ist sie, unter Volllast geht sie in eine volle Parabolik.
Also mit dieser VT kann man schon locker Forellen fangen! :m
Einzig etwas leichter könnte der Blank noch sein, aber seht selbst:
HT 200 g, ST 48g = Rute 248g
"Spartaner"-Griff skeletiert, 30er 2bein-Leitring, Mischberingung 2bein+1bein Fuji Hardloy


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Uli, ich habe nicht gesagt daß Du oder ihr zu blöd dazu seid. #d
> Ich habe am Anfang auch so manchen Fisch verloren und mich drüber geärgert, da nehme ich mich gar nicht aus. Im Laufe der Zeit kennt man einfach das Gerät besser, die Limits und die Vorteile, und irgendwann kann man das richtig automatisch umsetzen. Das ist eher Training (mit dem Gerät) als besondere Raffinesse oder Blödheit.


 
Tut mir leid, aber was du hier oberlehrerhaft und besserwisserisch von dir gibst ist unterste Schublade. Ohne jeden Praxisbezug hier so einen Text wie den da oben raus zu kloppen ist einfach nur noch peinlich. Du hast von der Materie nicht den geringsten Schimmer und erklärst hier anderen, dass sie nur genug üben müßten, dann würde das schon klappen.

Ich denke das dir nicht bewußt ist, dass du dich mit deinen Statements in diesem Bereich bei einigen Leuten die Plan haben, ganz schön disqualifiziert hast.

Ich finde es schade. Ich habe deine Meinung und deine Beiträge immer sehr geschätzt, aber da deine Begeisterung in blinden Fanatismus umgeschlagen ist, kann ich sie nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Lieber Uli!

Was du tust ist: 





da geh ich lieber in Deckung und mag nix mehr sagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sowas passiert halt mal:


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

hej ihr beiden lustigen....

begebt euch mal aus eurer harmonischen deckung.....

unqualifizierte frage, da ich nun auch am ueberlegen bin, gibt es einen mefoblank ueber 3,20m?....nix schwabbliges bitte, ich fische am øresund und kampfstarke havnørred bis 13kg sollten richtung land bewegt werden kønnen...."gewaltwuerfe" vorausgesetzt....


und nun kann der julemand kommen.....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andre willste was bauen oder bauen lassen, oder ne Rute von der Stange.
Muss man ja aufpassen mit solchen Ausdrücken bei Dir.


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

´ne stange kommt mir nicht ins haus#d....erst bauen lassen, wenn du møchtest auch von dir gerrit, aber mit 10 jæhriger garantie!!!!!....:q:q:q:q

und dann evt. selber mal ran trauen.....gibt es eigentlich einen mittleren pilk-blank fuer norwegen?....lachs, køhler...ect. ???


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Sag mal was zum Ködergewicht. Wie teuer darf es sein?


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

fuer den sund max. 55g, evt. 65g.....fuer norwegen sehr schwer zu beantworten, sollte dann eine allroundrute sein, auch ueber/um 3,20m.....vom mittelleichten flussangeln, bis mittelschweren meeresangeln....


sorry, aber ich stehe auf lange spinnruten....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



andre23 schrieb:


> unqualifizierte frage, da ich nun auch am ueberlegen bin, gibt es einen mefoblank ueber 3,20m?....nix schwabbliges bitte, ich fische am øresund und kampfstarke havnørred bis 13kg sollten richtung land bewegt werden kønnen...."gewaltwuerfe" vorausgesetzt....


Mal nur für dich - andere schauen vlt. weg bevor nochmehr "unqualifiziert" vermutetet wird:


Also das wird schwierig, weil die 3,30m und aufwärts schon ganz schön merklich weicher als die 3,00m sind. Was ist schwabbelig, schwierig mit dem subjektiven Empfinden? |kopfkrat

Ich habe aber auch mit 2 Typen 3,60m Universal-Ruten (aus einem Mefo-Fischer-Laden in Rostock) experimentiert, die selbst bei der Länge noch deutlich unter 300g liegen, 3tlg sind und auch für Großkarpfendimensionen als geeignet bezeichnet wurden. Also sowas wie leichterer Blank 20-50g und 40-80g mit einer der Spinnrute näheren B-Aktionskurve. 22g und 26g Blinker gingen mit beiden gut. Weite bringt das wirklich nochmal. Die Haltebelastung ist jedoch weit größer.

Und noch eine Variante: Wenn Dir 3,30m bis max. 3,35m reichen, würde ich einen passenden gefallenden 3,20m Blank einfach hinten am HT noch mit einem stärkeren Rutenabfallrohr verlängern, wenn das richtig eingesteckt und gut verklebt wird hat man da keinen merklichen Nachtteil von, und es verschwindet im Untergriff.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andre kann ein bischen was tragen.
Hast mal da geguckt wo ich Dir geschrieben habe.


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

.....ich nehme alles zurueck, ærgert euch weiter, habe ein forum in skandinavien gefunden.....welches sehr anspruchsvoll ist und ich einen aufgebauten blank, kaum gebraucht, fast hinterhergeworfen bekomme....

jetzt verstehe ich die preise in deutschland erstmal....

hej, hej.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



andre23 schrieb:


> fuer den sund max. 55g, evt. 65g


 
Wurfgewicht oder Ködergewicht?

Willst du 55g Blinker in die Ostsee trümmern?

Denk dran Schweinswale sind geschützt.:m


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal nur für dich - andere schauen vlt. weg bevor nochmehr "unqualifiziert" vermutetet wird:
> 
> 
> Also das wird schwierig, weil die 3,30m und aufwärts schon ganz schön merklich weicher als die 3,00m sind. Was ist schwabbelig, schwierig mit dem subjektiven Empfinden? |kopfkrat
> ...




danke det,

da ich aus der næhe von rostock komme, verrate mir denjenigen bitte mal per pn#6.....suche jetzt aber mal hier in skandinavien weiter.....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Det
Wenn Du da jetzt an ne VHF denkst.
Die wird bei Andre definitiv nicht alt.
Oder 6 tlg. durch Überkopfwurf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andre schau dir mal die Sportex Kev Float in 3,30 an. Das müsste ziemlich passen.


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

....ich mache niemals ueberkopfwurf!!!!...fast niemals, dazu habe ich einfach zu viel power...#d

....so, ich werde morgen mal eine bestellen und ansehen, 10` 15-45g aufgebaut und unbenutzt fuer ca. 80€ normalpreis 320€, bekommt mein vater zum fest von mir:vik:...welch freude:q....wenn es gefallen sollte....werde ich mir dort eine aufbauen lassen....bzw. mir eine unabgeholte rute kaufen....der erbauer wohnt ja direkt bei mir, also kann ich ihm auf die finger schauen....muss ich die tage unbedingt hin:q


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andre viel Spass mit dem Ding!


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wurfgewicht oder Ködergewicht?
> 
> Willst du 55g Blinker in die Ostsee trümmern?
> 
> Denk dran Schweinswale sind geschützt.:m




hej uli,

ich lebe am sund und nicht an einer seichten bucht:q....normal sind 12-34g (gerrit kennt meine køderbox)...aber manchmal muss man andere sachen aufziehen........

ist aber egal, werde die tage mal bei jemanden reinschauen


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andres Köderbox wär was schönes fürn Kutter!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Wie wäre es dann mit 3-4 Ruten?


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Andre viel Spass mit dem Ding!





fuer 73€ jetzt gekauft:m550dkk....ungesehen, aber mit rueckgaberecht.....also nix falsch gemacht.....ist der blank in deutschland nicht bedeutend teurer!!!!....wie gestaltet sich eigentlich die preispolitik der blanks???....bei grosser abnahme ect.?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Nun sind hier alle extrem neugierig...

Wie heißt denn das Baby?


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Andre
Sportex Black Arrow 3,60 mtr.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

@Andre Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 110MH


----------



## andre23 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Andres Köderbox wär was schönes fürn Kutter!



neidisch:q:q:q....nur weil es die schønen in deutschland nicht gibt....so´n schønen sømmet:m


----------



## andre23 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

hej crizzi und gerrit....

hvor er det link???...ich bin doch auch nicht so unhøfflich, ich such dir die ferienhauslinks auch immer raus.....und nur die besten


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

http://www.gamakatsu.nl/html/english/rods.asp

https://www.gerlinger.de/suche.php?txt=cheetah


----------



## andre23 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

....ich denke, in diesen threats wimmelt es von scheinbar "billigen arbeitslosen", die,  dir einen blank "preiswert" und "schwarz" aufbauen.... und dennoch ueberteuert!!!!....


zu ueberteuerten preisen!!!...den rest sollte sich jeder selber fragen....im uebrigen macht sich jeder strafbar, der sich so etwas nebenbei aufbauen læsst.....


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Andre Sorry musste irgendwann pennen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gesucht: Harrisonblank für Meerforelle*

Hallo Fernost-Freunde,

ich habe eine Frage:
Wurden die Gamakatsu Cheetah Ruten jetzt neu benannt und mit Kork anstatt Schaumgummi zusammengebastelt sowie mit anderen Ringen ausgestattet? Die Blanks scheinen "recht ähnlich" zu sein.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de:de:official&hs=B8U&q=gamakatsu+Luxxe+Saltage+RFX&btnG=Suche&meta=

Sieht doch gut aus. Ich hätte für umgerechnet knapp 1000 Mark wesentlich weniger erwartet. Was kosten die Ruten noch mal in Japan? 200 Euronen?

Dann wäre da noch die Frage ob die Ruten in China oder woanders hergestellt werden. Täte mich interessieren, falls es jemand weiß.

TL.


----------

